# Cariba Pic



## jotman09 (Jul 28, 2013)

he likes being alone. never did like companions. goin on 9 years now


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice tank


----------



## jotman09 (Jul 28, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

He needs a girlfriend!

Great setup!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

great looking tank and fish
thanks for sharing 
how big is he?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I think he said it is like 8in or something like that in another post...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

that's the thing that one comes to appreciate about piranha...how unpredictable they are!...







...some specimen of shoaling pygo's like reds, cariba, and piraya prefer to have a tank to themselves and not share!...


----------



## jotman09 (Jul 28, 2013)

yea he or she used to be in a school but was very mean. i was tired losing money on fish. im guessing about 7 or 8 inches on length. thanks for the replies


----------

